# Estate Agent procedure



## keocat (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi can you tell me why a potential buyer has to sign with an estate agent to say they have viewed a property and can you tell me what the implications are if the potential buyer then gets a better deal with another agent and buys from thier agency,
Thank you 
keocat


----------

